# Jeux SIMS city bluid



## chris75000 (5 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour , j'ai téléchargé sur mon iPad le jeux sims city build et puis par la suite sur mon iPhone, mais les deux ne concorde pas.
Plus précisément je n'ai pas la continuité du jeux que j'ai sur mon iPad sur mon iPhone.
Merci.


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2016)

Si ce n'est pas prévu par le développeur, ce n'est pas automatique. Seuls les jeux effectuant une sauvegarde en ligne de leur état peuvent faire ce h-genre de chose. Il me semble que les Sims sont des jeux hors ligne justement.


----------



## chris75000 (5 Janvier 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas prévu par le développeur, ce n'est pas automatique. Seuls les jeux effectuant une sauvegarde en ligne de leur état peuvent faire ce h-genre de chose. Il me semble que les Sims sont des jeux hors ligne justement.


Dans les sims il y a une sauvegarde dans le cloud


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2016)

OK? Je ne savais pas, il  y a trop longtemps que je l'avais testé. Ça a dû évoluer depuis.

Du coup, c'est juste que cela n'est peut-être pas prévu par le développeur. Cette fonction est marquée quelque part ?


----------



## chris75000 (6 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, le problème est résolu


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Janvier 2016)

chris75000 a dit:


> Bonjour, le problème est résolu


Peut tu nous expliquer comment? Ça serait sympa pour les autres...


----------

